# A much, MUCH faster way to see these canyons



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

This is nucking futs...

YouTube - Helmet Camera: Haulin' Balls Through Hell's Gate Canyon

more info on a new fad way better than sup's
YouTube - Introduction to Whitewater Jet Boat Racing...


----------



## rising.sun (Sep 27, 2009)

That's not only insane, but incredibly annoying... (although the big air had me glued to the monitor.) Do they close the river for events or even practice? Can you imagine some rafter getting decapitated by a jet boat? I sense some legislation to limit these menaces...

Still, I watched both in their entirety.


----------



## adm (Oct 20, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

just pulled my jetboat out of the garage last week, just starting to modify it for the 2010 jetboat freestyle championships...... working on my double airscrew combo.

almost got it.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm no motorhead, but can appreciate skill when I see it. check this out, it was on the SF Payette. It generated LOTs of discussion on the Idaho whitewater group, as I'm sure you can imagine after you see it. 

YouTube - jet boating extreme


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

You know, before I started kayaking I never would have seen an issue with this. In the 1st or 2nd video it showed an upside down boat...who is responsible and how do they clean up possible fuel spills?? 
I guess if they run bridges or FP on the Poudre and dump I can't see too much of a problem since it alot less than the road truck dump. 

The 3rd video was the best although the guy yelling the gorge was as wide as the boat then looking back to see it was 3 times as wide as the 2nd boat. It kind of seems like these are boat racers crossing over into whitewater....not that there was a claer shot but the PFDs did not look like they were WW rated?

Also kind of looks like the rock crawlers...which does look cool but it seems like alot of money for something as such....my .02.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Five shots of JD and those vidoes made my night. Thanks


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

How would you like to be rowing through one of those rapids when these douchebags come screaming around the corner? These kindsa things are precisely why I keep the P-14 in the pelican case.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Why is it that because these guys don't recreate the same way "you" do, they automatically become douchbags? Live and let live. I see the pollution problem, but come on. That third video defiantly had balls and skill. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

lhowemt said:


> I'm no motorhead, but can appreciate skill when I see it. check this out, it was on the SF Payette. It generated LOTs of discussion on the Idaho whitewater group, as I'm sure you can imagine after you see it.


DAMN! The was the canyon run correct,Big and Little Falls at higher water? That was nutty as hell! 

Here's a pic from the Main over the summer. This is Hanz or Heinz?? The guy who took over Buckskin Bills place down in the canyon with his wife. 

He's got a very cool story. He and the wife were riding horses from Mexico to Canada through the Rockies but they wouldn't allow the horses into Canada. They turned back and ended up having to spend the winter down in the Canyon on the Salmon River in a teepee. They ended up stayin for a few years then more permanently when they took over buckskin's. He said he'd been living down there for 20some years. 

He pulled in to chat with us after seeing a creature craft someone in our party had. Stayed for a while and enjoyed some cold ones and told us all about the boats and life down there. Very cool.

Seems like folks up there can appreciate all type's of crafts. I can appreciate the history they have on the Main, didn't really mind sharing the river with them. It was cool to watch at higher water. Dont know if i'd want the same experience on the Grand. Hearing those motors roar around a bend almost made me shit myself everytime.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

brendodendo said:


> Why is it that because these guys don't recreate the same way "you" do, they automatically become douchbags? Live and let live. I see the pollution problem, but come on. That third video defiantly had balls and skill. Credit where credit is due.


I tend to assume most folks are douchebags until proven otherwise. Besides that, I can easily see how a couple of Jet boats could easily ruin a nice, peaceful day on the river. Just imagine if they allowed these things on the 'Rado.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a video that made my night. 

YouTube - Dan Deacon & Liam Lynch - Drinking Out of Cups

Oh,the sixties.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

That would make the perfect shuttle craft for the Upper C.............


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> I tend to assume most folks are douchebags until proven otherwise. Besides that, I can easily see how a couple of Jet boats could easily ruin a nice, peaceful day on the river. Just imagine if they allowed these things on the 'Rado.


You are pretty intolerant of others. And willing to shoot them also! Its too bad hearing them for a few minutes would ruin your whole day. When I saw jet boats on the main Salmon I thought they were pretty cool. It was not like a steady stream of boaters, like rafts on Brown's canyon. There are only a handful of rivers where they are allowed and thats still too many for some self righteous paddlers.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Intolerant, yes. Willing to shoot, not so much. Ready to if needed, absolutely. I've got a bit more experience with these nimrods on the rivers in AK, and my dislike for them has nothing to do with the temporary noise. It's got everything to do with their total lack of courtesy on the river. The nimrods I've had the pleasure to cross paths with seem to enjoy watching their wake break over rafts and canoes. Some even use the other boats as their own personal slalom course. Besides that, just about every one I've met seems to lack any respect for nature. They're banned from most rivers in the lower 48 for good reason.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> Intolerant, yes. Willing to shoot, not so much. Ready to if needed, absolutely. I've got a bit more experience with these nimrods on the rivers in AK, and my dislike for them has nothing to do with the temporary noise. It's got everything to do with their total lack of courtesy on the river. The nimrods I've had the pleasure to cross paths with seem to enjoy watching their wake break over rafts and canoes. Some even use the other boats as their own personal slalom course. Besides that, just about every one I've met seems to lack any respect for nature. They're banned from most rivers in the lower 48 for good reason.


I see a lot of stereotyping here. Why not judge each guy in a boat for his own merit. If he's an ass so be it. you were right, but why not look for the best in people. You may not like them but if they are not breaking any laws, and if they are not rude, then deal with it. And not with your Para ordnance. I have a p14 also and I would not ever think of pulling it because of a rude boater. And no motor threat justifies firearm usage. Avoid it.

What I saw in the last video was a roadside run with no kayakers or boaters inconvenienced or threatened. I've run that stretch at 11,000 cfs one time onlyand we had it to ourselves, just like the jet boaters. Live and let live I say

Awesome Willie though.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Sooo, you see jetboats and the first thing that comes to your mind is _good thing I got my trusty p14 firearm at my side_? 

That's some pansy shit. I cant stand people who look for any excuse they can to flash their piece. Man up. 

And if a jetboat is using other boats as a "slalom course"...ya think _maybe_ they're actually just avoiding them and _maybe _the wave is just an unintended result of their motors? Now like ZG says, a train of rafts on Browns or something like that-that _might _ruin my day.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Jetboats are *clearly* the work of Satan! *Repent*, sinners!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

FLOWTORCH said:


> DAMN! The was the canyon run correct,Big and Little Falls at higher water? That was nutty as hell!


The canyon section? I thought I had heard it was staircase. It didn't look like the photos I've seen of Big Falls , but I've not been down either, they were "off" when we went down for the catboating rendezvous this past labor day. So I really don't know. 

On the Main Salmon this past summer, we had no problems with jetboats, except one douchebag who tried to follow too close behind us through a wave train, he had to turn back. All the rest were very cool, and we actually had fun screaming "jetboat" every time one came. I kind of missed screaming that after we got off the river.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but I just got off a Grand trip and am amused that the motor rigs all slowed way down when passing us. We all spent $5k plus on boats specially designed for whitewater and they were worried about
their wakes. Understand that a large motor wake can play hell with tied up boats, but in the middle of the "flats", I am praying for whitewater!


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

psssh ... I ride those things stand-up. just to really piss off the kayakers.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

All the jet boats I have ran in to have been really cool and they gave us the right away everytime and very friendly. But maybe that is because I had my barrett m-82a1 mounted on the front of the raft just hoping that some body would piss me of so I could through 800 grain lead in to there boat! LOL not really I like jet boats


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

Rich said:


> Slightly off topic, but I just got off a Grand trip and am amused that the motor rigs all slowed way down when passing us. We all spent $5k plus on boats specially designed for whitewater and they were worried about
> their wakes. Understand that a large motor wake can play hell with tied up boats, but in the middle of the "flats", I am praying for whitewater!


It is a courtesy thing???


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

relikpaul said:


> It is a courtesy thing???


 
I understand it is a courtesy thing, I am just amused that I am down there looking for big waves and big water, bring it on! 

That Idaho video is the Staircase section of the SF Payette, not the Canyon section that has Big Falls.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Slave, I think you avatar is appropriate for somebody like you. It sums it up nicely.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

I just got off the rogue wilderness section having started above hellsgate. Maybe saw 8 boats in a whole day on the last day, and 3 total in the first two days where it is still legal. All were slowed down when needed and in fact one of the bigger boats saw that I was trying to wake surf behind him, so he was messing with the speed trying to get the right wave, never really worked but fun none the less. As I was tying to explain to some non motor heads in our group, motorized use for houses and ranches has a far longer history in the area than recreational use.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> Intolerant, yes. Willing to shoot, not so much. Ready to if needed, absolutely. I've got a bit more experience with these nimrods on the rivers in AK, and my dislike for them has nothing to do with the temporary noise. It's got everything to do with their total lack of courtesy on the river. The nimrods I've had the pleasure to cross paths with seem to enjoy watching their wake break over rafts and canoes. Some even use the other boats as their own personal slalom course. Besides that, just about every one I've met seems to lack any respect for nature. They're banned from most rivers in the lower 48 for good reason.


 wow another reason to figure out how to mount a handgun to a jackson...the punks at the playwave, rude drunk boaters, and now these guys....im thinking chest mounting...my current way always leaves the gun bouncing around my feet and since its a glock 40cal it gots no safty...kinda afraid of blowing my nuts off...any mounting options....or maybe the dude was right...these things were made by saturn to destroy everything about boating...whoa...im gonna need alot of ammo then....amd maybe an asault rifle...obama hasn't got them yet


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

El quapo said:


> Sooo, you see jetboats and the first thing that comes to your mind is _good thing I got my trusty p14 firearm at my side_?
> 
> That's some pansy shit. I cant stand people who look for any excuse they can to flash their piece. Man up.
> 
> And if a jetboat is using other boats as a "slalom course"...ya think _maybe_ they're actually just avoiding them and _maybe _the wave is just an unintended result of their motors? Now like ZG says, a train of rafts on Browns or something like that-that _might _ruin my day.


So let me see if I have this right - When a boatload of drunken morons decides to "have some fun" by intentionally creating hazardous conditions for other boaters I should just wave and smile? Bear in mind, the river in question is 500 yards wide, with plenty of room to pass safely without slowing, and the jetboat in question chose to pass at full throttle not 10' from a dory with 4 people on board drifting, then turn around and do it twice more, each time causing a wave tall enough to break over the gunwale of the dory, all the while hooting and laughing. For the record, the P-14 was never "flashed", or for that matter ever removed from the holster, it didn't need to be. When I stood up as they prepared to make another pass, they no doubt saw the piece in it's holster and decided another go round might not be such a great idea. 

Which brings me to my question: What would you do in that scenario? You're drifting down a river, minding your own business and someone in a jetboat comes along and decides to have a little "fun" with you by intentionally trying to swamp or capsize your boat. Keep in mind you're smack dab in the center of a 500 yd wide river and the water is a refreshing 37 degrees. These guys are showing no signs of stopping and you happen to have a P-14 for bear protection at hand. Would you do as I did and let them see you're armed, without brandishing the weapon, or would you take it laying down, allow them to continue and hope you and your passengers can make the 250 yd swim before hypothermia sets in?

As much as I enjoy a nice refreshing swim, I chose the first option, and the swim was avoided. I did also take the added precaution of informing the Alaska State Troopers of what had transpired and they assured me I'd acted properly, and that they'd be having a little chat with the boat's owner.

Now, I understand that stories like this are rare, and that I could probably float rivers where jetboats play without ever having another run in like this. The point I'm getting at is that there's a place for everything, and that on most rivers, there's simply no place for jetboats without causing problems and conflict with other river users. Again, there's probably a host of reasons why jetboats are banned from 99% of rivers in the U.S. and I'll bet they've got some stories, like mine behind em. 

If you think they're great, just spend some time on one of the rivers where they're legal.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

NoCo said:


> wow another reason to figure out how to mount a handgun to a jackson...the punks at the playwave, rude drunk boaters, and now these guys....im thinking chest mounting...my current way always leaves the gun bouncing around my feet and since its a glock 40cal it gots no safty...kinda afraid of blowing my nuts off...any mounting options....or maybe the dude was right...these things were made by saturn to destroy everything about boating...whoa...im gonna need alot of ammo then....amd maybe an asault rifle...obama hasn't got them yet


Your Glock has a safety, like every other gun on earth - It's called a trigger. You don't pull it, it won't fire. Pretty simple really.

(sorry bout the double post)


----------



## Sidnye (Dec 9, 2003)

lhowemt said:


> The canyon section? I thought I had heard it was staircase. It didn't look like the photos I've seen of Big Falls , but I've not been down either, they were "off" when we went down for the catboating rendezvous this past labor day. So I really don't know.
> 
> Yeah
> it was the canyon section put in at banks and ran up to big falls. I think the SFPayette was running 6k or so, kinda burly at that level.
> ...


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I was an Alaskan Jet Boater for many years and what some here probably don't know is that in a jet boat you often can't slow down without coming down "off step". When a jet boat is in thin water it skips across the surface like a stone and when you come of the throttle the boat runs much deeper and can run aground. A grounded jet boat is a very bad experience. That is why so many jet boaters carry a high lift jack. Running down river takes more speed to stay "on step" to overcome current speed. Traveling upriver you have the hull speed (-) current speed and the river is lifting the boat much like a ferry in your kayak keeping the boat up on step. Easier to go up river than down. Also a jet boat not under power can't be effectively steered. As power decreases so does steering responsiveness. Come completely off the throttle and you have no (zero) steering. 

Jet boats in Alaska are more plentiful than Airplanes and in my experience the conflicts with others on the river are very rare. There are jackasses everywhere who don't represent an entire community.

Man, I miss my inboard Jet.


----------



## Colorado Ice (Jul 7, 2009)

So, how was the fishing?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Woooo nelly you guys are really startingn to sound like a bunch of lactate mammory rafters I got no problem as long as they are willing to run shuttle. Seriously its you moronic gun toting idiots that make the rest of us look like Assholes. You are on dingy why is there firearm strapped to your white ass in the first place. Sounds like you contracted tooliosis diasmogrphobuvsbtheoyouradbag. I placed that order of pink mountainbuzz bras for all you lactaters. Should be easy enough to get them to you all you live at your moms and I know that place well! Peace bitchs!


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Slaveforbitching Why the hell would you have a p-14 for bears in ak? you sound kinda like I j/a. Just my .02


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Plus they were having fun with you. I really dont think you were in any way close to fliping. You just sound pissed off and had to change your panties after. Yes I would have been kinda pissed but would have had fun out of it to like tossing a big old fly and snagging me some red neck


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

dograft83 said:


> Slaveforbitching Why the hell would you have a p-14 for bears in ak? you sound kinda like I j/a. Just my .02


Second that. .45 ACP is a pip squeak of a round for bears. Apparently it works on jetboaters though.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Rich said:


> That Idaho video is the Staircase section of the SF Payette, not the Canyon section that has Big Falls.


Thats big falls at 40 seconds in isn't it? Only been there once but i'm pretty sure i seal launched that rock.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Colorado Ice said:


> So, how was the fishing?


 Incredible and I really miss it. This was on the Klutina.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

ZGjethro said:


> Second that. .45 ACP is a pip squeak of a round for bears. Apparently it works on jetboaters though.


Well, for starters, at the time, I was REQUIRED, by federal law, as part of my employment to carry at all times. We had to register our service weapons with the agency I worked for, and were allowed to choose from a list of handguns and calibers we were allowed to carry. At the time, the P-14 and a Glock subcompact were all I had, so I rolled with the P-14. The .45 ACP, while not ideal for bear protection, will get the job done if you're able to put the rounds on target. Besides the P-14, we also had a 12ga tucked away with the gear. 

Now, since you're all such firearm experts, please take the time to enlighten me as to which handguns and calibers you'd consider suitable for bear defense.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

44 mag or bigger.........if we had bigger bears in Colorado. With the correct ammo selection......maybe a .357.......40 or .45 could get it done if you put them on target like you say.

Personally......a 12 gage is the way to go...........AK 47 if your worried about 2 legged animals. Both fit in a dry box..........why not take um both if your headed for a worry zone.

Now if'in your talking survival and hunting for rabbit's and squirrels and such.....a 22 would be my weapon of choice.......oh yea......we're talk'in bears........where's the shotgun. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Colorado bears I would not go smaller than .41 or 10mm. But would still stick with my 44mag 300gr hp. But For hunting ars hand guns suck and would never take the chance. .357 just dont have the weight to really knock down a bear were as the .45 does but past 15 feet it slows way down and a bear will keep coming. But big ak bears Only a shot gun or pepper spray will save your ass from a big griz or brown. All the big bore hand guns have much less of a chance to stop a pissed bear. 
But the best is my M-82A1. Now that has the stopping power to rock a bear and still be able to punch a hole in a jet boat lol. I still love jet boats they are cool and nice


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

The .45 generates under 500 ft/lbs of energy. As a comparison, any big game hunting pistol in Colorado must generate 550 ft/lbs at 50 yards to be legal. This is the minimum for shooting an animal which is not in your face attacking you. It is the minimum for deer hunting. If I was in Alaska, I would want a round significantly more powerful to deal with larger more aggressive bears. The 12 gauge is about tops on the list, up there with African game cartridges. The 12 gauge fires a less powerful load than the rifles, but they (defensive shotguns) are rapid fire pumps or semiautos.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> . . ..The .45 ACP, while not ideal for bear protection, will get the job done if you're able to put the rounds on target. . .
> .


Only if what you intend to do is shoot yourself and save the bear the trouble.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Had a friend move to Alaska that was concerned with the bear issue.
He said he was taking a .22 pistol.
Now I don't know much about guns, but I said "won't the .22 just piss the bear off?"
His reply was that the .22 was for the mosquitos.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

ZGjethro said:


> The .45 generates under 500 ft/lbs of energy. As a comparison, any big game hunting pistol in Colorado must generate 550 ft/lbs at 50 yards to be legal. This is the minimum for shooting an animal which is not in your face attacking you. It is the minimum for deer hunting. If I was in Alaska, I would want a round significantly more powerful to deal with larger more aggressive bears. The 12 gauge is about tops on the list, up there with African game cartridges. The 12 gauge fires a less powerful load than the rifles, but they (defensive shotguns) are rapid fire pumps or semiautos.


I dunno where you get your data, but the gold dot plus p's in 45 ACP are on par with most run of the mill .44 rounds. Add to that the fact that the P-14 has a 14 round capacity, and I carry 2 spares, well you get the idea. I DID want a more powerful round, but was a bit restricted in what I could carry and still comply with the rules of my employment at the time. The solution was to pack the P-14 as a last resort, and bring the M-9 (and spray) as primary defense. It's a non-issue these days, as I'm no longer under uncle sam's employ and can feel free to strap on whatever level of firepower I feel appropriate. If you spend some time up in AK, you'll notice a common theme among lawmen - most are sporting Glock 21's on the side, a few guys are running 1911's (lotsa P-14's and superhogs), and once in a great while you see one packing a wheelie. It would seem that quantity has bested quality in the age old debate. For the record, if I'd had it to do over I'd still roll with the P-14, It's all about trust, and I know I can trust that weapon to put the rounds on target when it matters. I haven't yet found anything else that I can place that level of trust in.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> I dunno where you get your data, but the gold dot plus p's in 45 ACP are on par with most run of the mill .44 rounds. Add to that the fact that the P-14 has a 14 round capacity, and I carry 2 spares, well you get the idea. I DID want a more powerful round, but was a bit restricted in what I could carry and still comply with the rules of my employment at the time. The solution was to pack the P-14 as a last resort, and bring the M-9 (and spray) as primary defense. It's a non-issue these days, as I'm no longer under uncle sam's employ and can feel free to strap on whatever level of firepower I feel appropriate. If you spend some time up in AK, you'll notice a common theme among lawmen - most are sporting Glock 21's on the side, a few guys are running 1911's (lotsa P-14's and superhogs), and once in a great while you see one packing a wheelie. It would seem that quantity has bested quality in the age old debate. For the record, if I'd had it to do over I'd still roll with the P-14, It's all about trust, and I know I can trust that weapon to put the rounds on target when it matters. I haven't yet found anything else that I can place that level of trust in.


I've sold all my cartridge reloading supplies and manuals, so here are some specs on ..45 acp vs .44 mag that I googled. . The Speer gold dots, throw a 200 grain bullet at 1080 fps for 518 ft lbs of energy. Still too small to legally hunt with in Colorado but a stout .45 round none the less. A fairly standard .44 mag 240 grain load at 1500 fps = 1200 ft lbs energy. The .45 has less than half the energy. You cannot safetly get .44 mag energy out of a pivoting lock browning system on a 1911. To do so you need a rotary bolt like the desert eagle or old Auto mag. The slide does not have the mass needed and the recoil spring would be too stiff to load the gun easily.

The reason police and the military went to autos and their high capacity mags has to to with shooting PEOPLE. We go down easy when hit but it may take a few shots to do that. Virtually all handgun hunting guns are wheel and single shot, because of the high intensity rounds they shoot.

I love my p14 also. It is my defense gun at home and when car camping. I live in Colorado with black bears so I don't bother with four pounds of steel when backpacking. I don't feel I need it on the river either. MY choice. I only jumped your case earlier since from your statements it sounded like you brandished a firearm to dissuade a pesky jetboater. I'm done with this thread unless it is about jetboats.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep, you're right. It's kind of refreshing to have these kinds of discussions with people that know what the f*ck they're talking about for a change.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> Yep, you're right. It's kind of refreshing to have these kinds of discussions with people that know what the f*ck they're talking about for a change.


Likewise. Thanks for keeping it civil. On another note, I don't know shit about jet boats except I think they are pretty cool and take a lot of skill to navigate rapids.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

I suppose navigating rapids from the bottom up would be pretty wild, when you're used to going the opposite direction. Now, granted, my opinions are largely based upon one bad experience, but be that as it may, I don't see how jet boats and rafts/kayaks can co-exist peacefully on most rivers, even when all parties are being safe and courteous.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll agree to that. My experiences were on the main Salmon, and they were all polite. To use your number though, they are already banned from 99% of the rivers in the lower 48. I would be willing to concede the last one percent to shared usage.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is some good news about dam removal. Man dies in jetboat crash in Savage Rapids Dam area | MailTribune.com It did not take long for a jet boater to die in the new rapid


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I did not mean to imply his death was a good thing. Just that the dam removal was a positive thing.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

ZGjethro said:


> I did not mean to imply his death was a good thing. Just that the dam removal was a positive thing.


I figured as much. That really sucks though, bad enough that the guy died, even worse that he left a son behind.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

so i got the idea to search this from the 40' jetboat that took big drop #3 and #2 right in front of my eyes on cat @ 50,000 + cfs. it was quite a sight to see, I mean the immensity of the rapids and that "tiny" boat. 

I can also add this about jet boaters...my only experience with one is as it was pulling 14 out of 18 hyperventilating boaters out of the big drops, so kudos.

Then i saw the 100mph boats on you tube! Much better than NASCAR


----------

